# Poll: How long have you been driving Uber - and what % of the week



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

There are a load of new people on the forum, some of whom have been driving for awhile and have discovered UP late, others are newbies.- which is great, you have come to the right place. 

Uber send out surveys all the time and I thought it would be good to all of us to get get a picture of us as drivers.


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

I know - but there were just not enough sections to cover the less than 2 months up to 3 years or areas for other questions. So it was a bit of a squeeze to fit it all in.


----------

